

Ask HN: Which agile development process do you use or not hate? - thelarry

I am not really sold on any of them but we use scrum at my place of work and sometimes it makes me a sad panda.
======
jakubholynet
Well, in Norway nearly everybody uses "Scrum" but Scrum is not always Scrum.
To make it rock, you need a certain mindset - in the team and the company -
and culture. It is primarily about values and culture, not processes. Changing
culture is hard. Maybe a different process might help with it (if it blends
better with its current state) or may be not. The state os SW development in
general makes me sad panda, especially after having read Poppendieck's Lean SW
development: From Concept to Cash and then looking at real-world project all
around.

~~~
ragatskynet
"Scrum is not always Scrum." - Big point, haha - I see hundreds of people
using "Scrum" and not Scrum.

------
ayers
Could you elaborate a little on why you don't like scrum at your workplace?

------
tedmiston
On an individual level, have you experimented with test-driven development?

~~~
thelarry
I have and I actually thought it helped a good bit, but then I got lazy and
started writing test cases only after I develop.

